# Tattoos....



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Check this website out...8) 
Tattoo Art Photo Gallery - Tattoo Artists.org


----------



## wilbur1 (May 12, 2008)

Man thats alot of time in the chair, kinda makes you wonder how much they cost?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2008)

Wow nice stuff. I am thinking of going in very soon for my next tattoo.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Cool...what are you getting Adler?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2008)

My 7th tattoo will be a dark angel on my left shoulder. It will go with the "good" angel on my right shoulder.

The dark angel is sitting on a bar stool with a wine glass and wearing nothing but black knee high leather boots, and she has black hair, black lipstick and dragon wings.

It is sort of going to be my "good" and "evil" theme tattoo. I have had the good angel for about 5 years now.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

sounds cool mate...


----------



## DOUGRD (May 12, 2008)

You know, I'm really not into tattoos myself but you just got to admire the imagination, artwork and talent that goes into some of them. The above are some great examples. Thanks for posting them Lucky.


----------



## Avolare (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry about the multiple posts to threads, but I am not sure who is watching what...

Prompted by the tattoo discussions I saw here and at other forums, I started a blog featuring aviation and flight related tattoo work last week and I am currently seeking content. Since everyone here in these threads seems to have an interest, I figured it would be a good place to start.

First off, the website is located at Tattoos In Flight. I hope to post at least 2-3 times a week to keep some great content there... but I need your help!

If you have any aviation or flight related tattoos and want to feature them on the site, please send them to me at [email protected] and be sure to include:

- The name of the artist
- The name of the studio
- Location of the studio
- Website or email for the studio (in case anyone wants work from them)

Optionally, you can include:

- The story of why you got it
- Any other personal info (name, website, etc)

Again, if you are interested, please send them to me at [email protected]

Thanks!
Ryan K.
Tattoos In Flight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> You know, I'm really not into tattoos myself but you just got to admire the imagination, artwork and talent that goes into some of them. The above are some great examples. Thanks for posting them Lucky.



Agreed!


----------

